# Druckfenster automatisch öffnen



## xtraMen (25. Februar 2005)

Hallo Leute,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit wenn man ein POPUP Fenster per Klick öffnet das sich automatisch die Druckfunktion von Windows öffnet um die Seite zu drucken ?!.

DAnke und Gruss.


----------



## Sven Mintel (25. Februar 2005)

```
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
window.print();
//-->
</script>
```
....im Popupfenster bewirkt dies.


----------

